# west coast choppers 54 chevy rc



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

i just bought a rc 54 chevy. its the one jesse james ownes "fuckinitupagain". its chooped with gansta white walls and it has swiches. the car is bad. when you lower the back it scrapes and sparks comes out (the rc one). well at least they are supposed to. i was wondering if anyone else had one because mine doest spark. i was wondering if i hade to do something to make it spark. if anyone has one please reply.
heres a pic of it. its a kinda shity pic tho maybe tomoro i will get a beter one


----------



## babybikeboi2 (Apr 22, 2003)

sounds cool but, those bastards took scratchbuilders idea . kinda pisses me off ass well cuz i got a radioshack 58 with strikers in the back, now that any shmuck can just go buy one it kinda looses it originality.


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by babybikeboi2_@Oct 19 2004, 10:00 PM
> *sounds cool but, those bastards took scratchbuilders idea . kinda pisses me off ass well cuz i got a radioshack 58 with strikers in the back, now that any shmuck can just go buy one it kinda looses it originality.
> [snapback]2313709[/snapback]​*


i didnt even know it scraped till i got home and was playing with it. i just bought it cus its a 54 chevy chopped, shaved, frenched and its hella big. the sparks are just a plus, well if i ever get to see them


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

oes it have front to back or just back


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Oct 19 2004, 10:20 PM
> *oes it have front to back or just back
> [snapback]2313770[/snapback]​*


front, back, side to side


----------



## juicedskateboardman (Jul 29, 2003)

So it cant 3-wheel?

can it hop? maybe i'll pick one up and jack up the voltage and weigh down the back or something.

where can i get it? any links? price?


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juicedskateboardman_@Oct 19 2004, 10:36 PM
> *So it cant 3-wheel?
> 
> can it hop? maybe i'll pick one up and jack up the voltage and weigh down the back or something.
> ...


picked it up at wall mart for 100. no it cant hop cus the swiches are supposed to be air bags to resemble the real jesse james car. if you pop the trunk you can see whats supposed to be compresor and a air tank. oh and its a big ass car too. i say its a good 2ft long


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Sounds like a cool car! And the size is really interesting to work something out.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

1:6, 2 feet long. Dunno for 100 bucks, grille looks a little cheesy but with some new paint, it would be cool

54


----------



## omaharidah (Jan 16, 2003)

can someone post pics of this thing posed? i wana see how adjustable it is before i go out and buy one


----------



## Hassad2 (7 mo ago)

510sixone said:


> i just bought a rc 54 chevy. its the one jesse james ownes "fuckinitupagain". its chooped with gansta white walls and it has swiches. the car is bad. when you lower the back it scrapes and sparks comes out (the rc one). well at least they are supposed to. i was wondering if anyone else had one because mine doest spark. i was wondering if i hade to do something to make it spark. if anyone has one please reply.
> heres a pic of it. its a kinda shity pic tho maybe tomoro i will get a beter one


----------



## Hassad2 (7 mo ago)

You have to buy a flint for the sparks to come out. Sometimes the flint needs to be replaced.


----------

